# Table works great though installation is finicky



## twill57 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I have been considering this plate to use in a table saw wing. It would be nice to know how you like it after you have used it for awhile.


----------



## mjdinsmore (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm glad you decided to get the plate and build your own router table. I remember you posting a couple questions on the router table I had made (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9805)-so I hope my replies were at least a little helpful. It seems they were enough so you went ahead and bought the router table insert. I think the guarantee to give you a second one for free if you mess up the first makes one a little more comfortable going with it.


----------



## bumpnrun (Aug 18, 2008)

Good review. I have been thinking of giving up my Porter Cable table and mounting a router on my tablesaw wing. How long did it take you to install?


----------



## JimJ (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a related question: I have a new Steel City 35670 that has an cast iron wings both sides and a 12" wide MDF Table Board. The fence rails are 52" and are very sturdy and seem to be strong enough to support the added weight of a router. I am wondering if I would need to add legs to support it. I have seen pictures of some table saws with legs but I think they had longer rails than mine. Any thoughts?

Jim


----------



## JLYoung (Jan 18, 2008)

mjdinsmore - your replies were a great help thank you. I did manage to get the plate in on the first try but I screwed up the depth a bit. I just used som flat head screws around the perimeter of the lip to level things out though.

JimJ - I just checked my saw (Rigid TS3650) and it has a 62" extruded aluminum front rail. My router table is 2 layers of 3/4" MDF with oak trim , is 20" deep and lines up with the very tip of the front rail. Though truthfully I haven't put the router table to use yet, so far it is very stable and the only time it feels a bit tippy is when I move the table around on it's mobile base. Once the saw is dropped onto it's feet it is very solid. Now my saw weighs approx 287 lbs. Your saw is 440 lbs which would tend to stabilize any overturning of the saw even more so than mine.

I'm still not 100% sure I won't have to add legs, becuase I really don't want to considering how useful my mobile base is, but right now I'm pretty confident I wont have to and I'm guessing your saw would be even better suited to this task than mine since it appears much sturdier.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, JLY.


----------



## JLYoung (Jan 18, 2008)

So after having used the insert plate for a few weeks I have one major concern with it. The hole in the plate is only 1 1/2" in diameter so you're really limited in the size of the bit you can use with this thing. I've been building my router bit collection (Gary Rogowski's FWW to ten picks) and picked up a Freud 1/2" shank chamfer bit. I can't fit the chamfer bit down through the hole in the plate. I did end up mounting the bit into the router by removing the plunging base first but I could only raise the bit high enough to chamfer 1/4" before it hits the under side of the router plate. Using a panel raising bit of any large diameter would be out of the question. Darn, now I'm really wishing I had gone with a standard rectangular plate with several different diameter inserts.


----------



## mjdinsmore (Sep 2, 2008)

I had increased the hole diameter size by putting in the larger diameter bit and VERY slowly raising it while its running. It slowly cuts away the existing hole to make it larger. I bought a second one so I can still use my brass insert (which looks like you have the same one in our pictures) for those smaller bits.


----------

